# AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile tech TL-60 2.00 GHz



## sabo (Feb 10, 2008)

The subject line states my processor, I have a Toshiba satellite L355D laptop (yeah, I know but I got it CHEAP  ) can AMD's be overclocked, and is it safe?


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not familiar with AMD chips so have no idea as to how well they overclock. I will however say that done properly and with compatible/high quality components, a good overclock can safely be achieved under suitable conditions. Someone else with more knowledge on AMD CPUs will need to post here to give you any idea as to whether you can overclock yours, although given it's a laptop with an inherently smaller air flow than a desktop (on which most overclocking in general would likely take place) I wouldn't get your hopes up too high in my opinion.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

jonf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not familiar with AMD chips so have no idea as to how well they overclock. I will however say that done properly and with compatible/high quality components, a good overclock can safely be achieved under suitable conditions. Someone else with more knowledge on AMD CPUs will need to post here to give you any idea as to whether you can overclock yours, although given it's a laptop with an inherently smaller air flow than a desktop (on which most overclocking in general would likely take place) I wouldn't get your hopes up too high in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I would not attempt an OC as to much extra heat will be generated.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it is not a good idea too overclock laptops because the space inside is confined that a lot of heat gets generated anyway. More heat = bad for for your computer and when you overclock more heat is created.


----------

